# Sikhs Laid Down Their Lives For France But Not Allowed Turbans



## kaur-1 (Sep 7, 2006)

*         Sikhs Laid Down Their Lives for France But Not Allowed Turbans*
_By SSNews, ndtv_
Sep  7, 2006, 16:44 


 




​  Indian Defence Minister Pranab Mukherjee's presence on the 91st anniversary of the battle of Neuve Chappel in France is important. Around 90,000 officers and men of the Indian army from all parts of the subcontinent in two cavalry and two infantry divisions fought on the western front. 

A further 50,000 worked in bases behind the front line remote villages in northwestern France. During the first and second world wars the Indian National Congress had opposed the deployment of Indian soldiers fighting for the British. 

The memory of the men, a lot of whom were Sikhs, has been forgotten over the decades but now there is a change in attitude.

In the bitter winter of 1915 British troops moved up the western front to attack the German army - more than half of this attacking force was made up of Indian soldiers.

​          http://www.sikhsangat.org/uploads/the_arrival_of_sikh_soldiers_in_m{censored}illes__1914__gentlemen_of_india_marching_to_chasten_german_hooligans_says_a_french_postcard.jpg The arrival of Sikh soldiers in M{censored}illes, 1914. Gentlemen of India marching to chasten German hooligans says a French postcard​ 

The men were fighting thousands of kilometers away from home. They were often used as cannon fodder by allied forces who pushed them into the killing zone first. 

The fighting was some of the most brutal in military history if the bitter cold and the ruthless German Army weren't enough. 

There was poison gas to contend with and thousands of Sikh and other Indian soldiers fighting along the frontlines were exposed and died a miserable death.





 French woman pinning a flower to honor Sikh soldiers arriving in France 1914​ 

Headgear

A large number of those killed in Neuve Chappel were Sikhs - men, whose forefathers had fought for the freedom of France. 

Today, the Sikh community in France deeply hurt at being denied the right to wear their headgear in schools has a message - respect us, our religion and the memory of our men who fought for your country.

"We want to remind the Indian government that forefathers of the Sikhs who laid their lives for France are not being allowed to wear turbans in schools," said Shingars Singh Mann. 

The memorandum presented here said no Sikh should be asked to take his turban off arguing that Sikh soldiers died on French soil wearing their turbans.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Sep 8, 2006)

Gurfateh

West still needs protectors from evil pseudo zehaadis.as Sikh,Great person like yourself can join UK Army and let the tradtion of warriers in Sikh remain alive.At least reserves or TA.

To get something we need to have militray training.And militray life for some time.What do you say dear sister?

We need to get militray power for Panth,just try to understand that political ambition of Sikhs can be achived if they are having militray might.in Great Wars jews helped west.And got Israel as an ally.

so what about Sikh state in Pakistan's west Punjab.Keep tab on fake Jehadis in west by Israel and Singhdesh in east.India can not be much help for west till while India is not Sikh.As Hindus are more busy to pull reach others leg.


----------



## dalsingh (Sep 8, 2006)

"Great Wars jews helped west.And got Israel as an ally."


Do you think Sikhs helped any less??

If anything they helped MUCH more on the ground. I think that the west are generally more concerned about the business opportunities in India's growing economy than Sikh aspirations.

Besides joining foreign armies will embroil Sikhs in messy conflicts that may be morally objectionable, such as invading countries for resources under phoney pretexts.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Sep 10, 2006)

Gurfateh

At thte time jews helped the west,they did have good leadership and mission of a nation.While Sikhs had leadership not up to the mark.

Jews initaly were mercantile but did redevelped thier lost martial traditon after they got hand on expiraince in wars.

Just to stay in touch with fighting skills there are refreance of Sikhs during exile from Punjab being in Army of Bikaner or helping Jaats of Bharatpur against Marathas.

Guru sent his men in war of Naduan(which was more between Hindu hillmen and moghuls ) and also in war of succsession after Aruangzeb.

Das just wants Sikhs to have knowledge of fildcraft,shooting,physical fitness,foot drill among many things.

But point raised by yourslef bro are also worth considerations.


----------



## dalsingh (Sep 10, 2006)

vijaydeep Singh said:
			
		

> Gurfateh
> 
> At thte time jews helped the west,they did have good leadership and mission of a nation.While Sikhs had leadership not up to the mark.
> 
> ...


 
Bro, I do agree that Sikhs need to keep their military skills alive like you suggested. We just have to be careful not be dragged into other peoples mess. Besides we have lost so many numbers in the last 60 odd years with the world wars, partition, 1984 and teh aftermath as well as conversions by other faiths that I feel we need a period of recuperation to get numbers up again before we try anything risky.


----------

